# Appraisal: Saitek Eclipse Red keyboard



## 179232

Near mint condition. From a non-smoking and pet-free house.

No visible scratches on it. No paint wearing at all. Backlight works perfectly. All volume control and brightness buttons work perfectly. Still has like 2 months of warranty.

Gimme some good appraisals so I can get this badboy on the OCN marketplace and out of my house









Here is the same one on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-Eclipse-Backlit-Keyboard-PZ30AUR/dp/B000EA2HD4]Amazon.com: Saitek Eclipse Backlit Keyboard - Red LED ( PZ30AUR ): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## TheReciever

oooo pretty, not good at these sort of things, but a free bump for ya


----------



## Djmatrix32

i say $110~$130?


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13841718*
> i say $110~$130?


What the... Are you joking?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;13841724*
> What the... Are you joking?


No not really I am bad a keyboard pricing.







:sad-smile


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13841742*
> No not really I am bad a keyboard pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile


Yeah, I kinda figured that. The keyboard only cost me $50


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;13841748*
> Yeah, I kinda figured that. The keyboard only cost me $50


Amazon has them for $130 used.


----------



## robert125381

i would say 35-40 is a good price....


----------



## Sonorously

Warranty is kind of iffy. Saitek no longer produces this keyboard or any replacement parts for it. I emailed them about replacement keys, they have none being produced or left to ship out.


----------



## Sean Webster

$35 seems good


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

$40


----------



## bovice163

I swear I bought this a few years ago for like $35, but maybe I'm just too high right now...

I'd say around $35-40, the condition looks great.


----------

